# RRR not making resins anymore?!?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Say what say what? Click here, then click Car Bodies on the left, then click the link for Resin Bodies and read the big red message at the top of the page...

Resin bodies and kits being discontinued?!?

Whoa.

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Simple economics.

With so many cheap and beautiful bodies available, I am sure
that RRR resin bods are simply no longer profitable for him.
Also, the cottage industries have really filled in during
the last few years.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

might also be an issue with permissions and trademark rights


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dang I'm gonna miss out again.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

alpink said:


> might also be an issue with permissions and trademark rights


Could be. If these manufacturers would stop paying all of the Wall Street lawyers for this kind of BS, maybe they could sell their cars at a more reasonable price. Can't imagine how much the resin casting industry is hurting their business.  Only in America. rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Washington must be a real nice place to move to...*

I put in an order over the phone to Phil just a couple weeks ago and tried to order a WILLYS PANEL body.

Phil told me that during the move time that alot of his molds had gone bad. 
He was talking about making the molds again. Now might just be a bad time for him??

Watch for some NEW decals as he was getting ready to get a bunch of new ones made up.

He asked me if I had any suggestions and told him about Radical Decals Robs passing (R.I.P. BUD) and that nobody makes ho size license plate decals anymore so..............maybe?

Bob...Phil moved to Washington...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it's simple economics... We rode the last wave of HO resurgence ...
Same thing is happening with retro video games. Remember 10 years ago how remakes of all the classic games were released? Mattel even repopped their handheld games 

I don't suspect it will go away completely, but the go go
Resurgence of 10-12 years ago is gone. 

Only my opinion


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

jmho..
i would think that johnny lightning/autoworld really took the steam out of these aurora repop manufacturers and resin casters such as bauer,bichler,model motoring,dash,rrr,ho detroit,nurora and countless others and not to mention the time and money it take to produce just one master,
even afx-tras and o-goes-ho are in trouble they cant even unload the bodies they have in order to fund new molds.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

To bad AW just keeps regurgitating the same ole stuff just with new flames or chrome. Thats the advantage of selling in stores vs not. They almost in a way ruined the hobby in that respect as far as the resin casters go make a ton make it cheap make it overseas. I wish RRR could update his site as to which are getting discontinued, hopefully not the stockers I still to many to buy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I strongly suggest you find a way to invest in what bodies are still available now. no telling when the plug will get pulled on the whole thing!


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

alpink said:


> I strongly suggest you find a way to invest in what bodies are still available now. no telling when the plug will get pulled on the whole thing!


i agree.. and investing chassis for them is another story


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Hmm thats too bad. They have a pretty good reputation.  I wonder how many $25 + kits they actually sold. It may not have anything to do with lawyers.

I can see where they might keep the fairgrounds cars and the stock cars, only because racers (I'd imagine) would probably tend to buy this stuff in larger quantities, and keep buying them. I know it was always my intention to build a fleet of fairgrounds stockers.

See what the future holds I guess, but according to the big red message, stockers and fairgrounds bodies will continue to be available.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I tried to buy a body from RRR last year. I have purchased from him many times in the past when I lived in Tucson so I was an established customer. I now live in Alabama and when I asked that the body be shipped to my work address he refused. He will only ship to the billing address. Even though I was a repeat customer he refused to send the body to my work address. This is where I spend all my waking hours and I know boxes won't get stolen. He lost the sale. Now days customer service is where you make your money. Even though this is a relatively small hobby we do have choices and vendors can't really afford to be rude or stand-offish. So for me at least, pricey resin bodies+poor customer service =no sales from me.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There are a couple other reasons to consider besides what was mentioned. The cost of a body kit might seem reasonable compared to the real deal, but honestly, $25.00 for a resin body is more than many of us would be willing to spend. I understand the time put into making a master (for something original) but for a re-pop of a standard T jet body that price IMHO is rather high. 

Another thorn in the side is that most bodies and parts were made to order. During the busy season you could be looking at a 1-2+ month wait for your order. 

Phil was always pleasant to me on the phone, so that was never an issue, but then again things were always mailed to my house. If I were to venture a guess, when Phil moved to WA, he lost his experienced help. Trying to do it all by himself ain't cutting it, and training takes time.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Always liked what I got from RRR, even if the prices on some stuff were higher than I'd like. On the other hand, a guy can't keep a business open with $5 orders going out in the mail. 

I understand the ship-to vs. bill-to thing completely, even if you are an established customer. The bill-to is easily verified by the card issuer, another safety measure. The ship-to could be anybody, anywhere. It only takes one or two bad orders to negate the profit from a bunch of good sales. If you have that bad a problem, make your bill-to a P.O. Box. Sounds like a good idea anyway.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is the actual text from his site

MOST RESIN BODIES and KITS 
ARE BEING DISCONTINUED! 
RESIN BODIES ONLY AVAIL. IN STOCK ONLY! 
Aurora RESIN bodies are being phased out. 
Parts will still be available. 
Stockers & Fairground bodies will be avail. in the future. 
NU-RORA BODIES STILL AVAILABLE. 


Stockers and Fairgrounds will be back 

Most of the kits require pressure casting and clear resin for the glass then the fron and rear chrome parts have to be cast seperatley then glued to a tree then mailed off for chrome plating Lots of steps just for the bits and pieces.

Looks like he will still be with us with great decals, stockers, fairground specials and wheels. Thats enough to keep me having fun

Roger Corrie


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RE oddrods, I feel ya man.
let me say one thing.
PayPal has strict orders about shipping addys. I don't know if PayPal is used by RRR, but if it is, PayPal requires shipment to the registered mailing address on the PayPal account. an address that has been verified through a simple process with PayPal.
MORE than ONE mailing address can be verified through PayPal and allow shipments to more than one place.
if RRR doesn't use PayPal as a service this all means nothing and I apologize.
I have bought from him via an accomplice who always places the order. I just write down numbers and pay some cash and then later (sometimes MUCH later) I get some goodies.
I do some casting and I will be sorry to see less product from such a fine creator.
al


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Alpink: 
I called RRR direct to make a payment with my CC. No paypal. I don't have any problems with paypal. Had I been a new customer I would have understood.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

odd, it is all good.
I mostly used your post as a spring board to get onto my soap box.
you have a legitimate complaint about addresses then.
I completely agree that customer service at any level of retail is of utmost importance.


----------

